
Scientists succeed in growing human brain tissue in 'test tubes' - jonbaer
http://medicalxpress.com/news/2013-08-brains-demand-scientists-human-brain.html
======
orionblastar
Does this mean that we can neural network these tiny brains up into a Beowulf
Cluster? :) New from Apple, the iBrain Mini. :)

I do like the idea of treating schizophrenia and other mental illnesses with
it, maybe repair some brain damage caused by strokes and other things? Remove
a brain tumor and replace the damaged tissue with new tissue grown from stem
cells?

